# CPU overheating problem!! Really weird.



## saswat23 (Mar 29, 2012)

My PC automatically turns off directly and when i restart, it shows CPU overheating problem. I have been facing this issue since the last 20 days or so.
I even bought the *Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400* to avoid it. I applied the TIM on monday. My rig was working fine, but yesterday the problem started again.
I tried updating the BIOS also, but that didn't help either.
So, can anyone help me out with this.

(My config. is mentioned in signature)


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

did you apply  the paste correctly??

post temps 

if you apply a thick layer of paste then very less amount of heat will reach to the heat sink


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

which psu do u have ?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

^^FSP SAGA-II 500W, check his sig.


----------



## koolent (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

There is a particular technique to apply the thermal paste. Not too much not too little.. Just watch some online videos.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

Saswat, take a look at this.. CPU Overheating Guide


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

U might not have applied the TIM correctly. Get it done my someone else.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*



MegaMind said:


> Saswat, take a look at this.. CPU Overheating Guide



Thats quite helpful. Ok, i will reapply the TIM and will update.



koolent said:


> There is a particular technique to apply the thermal paste. Not too much not too little.. Just watch some online videos.



Watched plenty, around 20. I applied the rice grain method.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

^^stock heatsink? check if the pushpins are intact. else get ready to spend more.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

I Hate Intel Coolers. Btw whats rice grain method? I used the pea sized drop at center technique and it worked great.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

Saswat, before applying the paste again, remove the existing paste properly by using a sharp but thin metal plate and then clear with a soft brush to remove the harden part.

The main objective of any thermal paste is to cover up the microscopic holes present over the CPU so that the heat transmission becomes uniform. So you need very small amount, in fact two or three small drops, one over the center and two over the corners. It shouldn't be a think layer over the CPU.
I use the same thermal paste and know that Thermal Fusion is very condensed or viscous fluid. So you've to apply real small amount.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*

You can use acetone or alcohol to soften it up for easier removal. (Do this after taking out CPU from Mobo). I use Acetone and it removes it very nicely and gives a clean surface.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2012)

I always use clean lint free cotton cloth to remove TiM and so far it really worked well


----------



## koolent (Apr 1, 2012)

COOLER is also which can be the problem. And The TIM can also be..



> My friend had a Pentium 4D CPU and the stock cooler (INTEL), he removed the TIM, and it was not removed properly, he applied it again and it didn't work. He called me, we both removed the old one using alcohol and then reapplied the whole paste and guess what, it worked really good and fine.. Hope this helps..


----------



## helion (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: CPU overheating problem!! Really wiered.*



Tech_Wiz said:


> Btw whats rice grain method?



The same. Rice grain refers to the size of the TIM applied onto the center of the IHS before clamping the HSF. Can also be called the 'minus' or the 'dot' etc etc.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2012)

another method is to use keyboards @ sign amount of TiM on the middle of the cpu heat spreader - one TDf member has posted this.


----------

